# decals



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello All,
Can anyone let me know where I can obtain depth marks roman type
1:96 white, JHR no longer supply them BECC do them in 2mm 3mm 4mm & 6mm on one sheet no good as I need a full sheet of the same size ie, 1:96 about 2mm high.
Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Deansmarine make 1/96 kits. The Hudson Sound kit that I built had a decal set in white with roman numerals about 2mm . 4 sets on a sheet but vertical so would be very difficult on a sloping bow. They sold me a sheet separate that I used on another model. They also have many fitting for 1/96 merchant ships. Very helpful over phone.
regards John Gunning


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello JOHN,
Thank you for your reply, as you say they are very helpful, I have now got what I need.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------

